# Roman Battlefield in Germany



## AWP (Jan 7, 2009)

This is beyond amazing for those of you that don't follow it. It may be the most complete Roman battlefield ever found and will quite honestly change history books about the Roman occupation of northern Germany.

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/europe/01/05/germany.battlefield/



> HANOVER, Germany (CNN) -- Archaeologists have found more than 600 relics from a huge battle between a Roman army and Barbarians in the third century, long after historians believed Rome had given up control of northern Germany.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 7, 2009)

It always amazes me that every year we find out something new of our past that shows that we know so little and there is so much more to find.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think its cool they found weapons that were still razor sharp (ie the axe)


----------



## pardus (Jan 15, 2009)

That is really cool, I love this kind of shit.


----------

